
Librem 5 smartphone crowdfunding reaches its goal - madez
https://puri.sm/posts/librem-5-phone-funding-target-met-one-week-after-50percent-mark/
======
detaro
previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15436716](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15436716)

------
bitxbitxbitcoin
A (new) linux smartphone is coming :).

